# I was incredulous, but you guys know your stuff



## lgrinnings (Jun 28, 2017)

I want to thank the CABE community. When I picked up my 41/42 Shelby Traveler and posted it looking for a year, many of you told me this bike would clean right up. To say I had my doubts would be an understatement. As this was my first real attempt at restoration/renovation/refurbishment, I had no idea what I was in for. But I read the old posts. I learned a bunch. And I started working. Fellow newbs take note:

First big lesson: Take your time/Don't rush

I was amazed at how smoothly the model D rear hub slid apart. Putting it back together, however, proved much more challenging. Look closely when you pull things apart. Take pictures. Write notes. Another "slow down" moment came when I pulled the old cover off the beat-up Lobdell saddle. This particular saddle doesn't have the double pan. So in removing the cover, I tore off the rotted, thin, spot-welded sheet metal to which the cover is stitched. This meant I had to employ some additional forms of adhesive when recovering it.

And there were lots of little lessons too, but most of it was trying things you folks had posted about (favorite degreasers, recommended metal polishes, oxalic acid - which is the closest thing to real magic in my opinion). I understand why you all love this hobby. Sometimes it's not just about having the rarest and most valuable bicycle (although that certainly plays a role). Sometimes it's about bringing something back from the brink. Saving it from the scrap yard. Giving it new life. And while the finished product or destination is certainly a source of joy, the process and journey were equally as fun.

Thank you again.

Before and after shots...


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 28, 2017)

Amazing transformation! Good work man.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 28, 2017)

Looks great!!


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jun 28, 2017)

That's fantastic!


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 28, 2017)

Looks great. I'm glad you put the effort into saving that one.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 28, 2017)

Bravo man.amazing work.another relic saved.


----------



## mike j (Jun 28, 2017)

Really nice job, looks like a great rider.


----------



## Boris (Jun 28, 2017)

Job well done!!!! Great looking bike!!!!


----------



## vincev (Jun 29, 2017)

Oxy Bath ? 
Looks great !!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 29, 2017)

vincev said:


> Oxy Bath ?
> Looks great !!




Yes. And man is that stuff magical. I've got some bikes from my dad's collection that I thought were beyond saving from an original paint perspective, but now I'm going to try soaking them to see where they end up.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 29, 2017)

very nice save. sharp looking bike.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 30, 2017)

That looks great, and a nice transformation too. I love giving old bikes new life.


----------



## videoranger (Jun 30, 2017)

The new red Shelby looks great. Did you throw the old rusted one away?
I tried the OXY bath and now my skin is very clear, but my bike is still rusty. I'll try bringing my bike into the bath tub next time.




 T


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 30, 2017)

lgrinnings said:


> I want to thank the CABE community. When I picked up my 41/42 Shelby Traveler and posted it looking for a year, many of you told me this bike would clean right up. To say I had my doubts would be an understatement. As this was my first real attempt at restoration/renovation/refurbishment, I had no idea what I was in for. But I read the old posts. I learned a bunch. And I started working. Fellow newbs take note:
> 
> First big lesson: Take your time/Don't rush
> 
> ...



Hard work pays off! Bike looks great...  Nice post !


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice job! That's the kind of stuff we're doing on a daily basis, always interesting to see how nice it can be. And always learning a new trick or two, found a new one by accident this week when cleaning 100 year old patina'd nickel...used an old soft toothbrush that apparently still had a bit of tooth paste on it, it foamed right up and brought out some nice shine- so we used a whole tube! White Crest with just a tiny a bit of grit. Wet it slightly with Simple Green, worked fabulous. Who knew....
Darcie


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 30, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Nice job! That's the kind of stuff we're doing on a daily basis, always interesting to see how nice it can be. And always learning a new trick or two, found a new one by accident this week when cleaning 100 year old patina'd nickel...used an old soft toothbrush that apparently still had a bit of tooth paste on it, it foamed right up and brought out some nice shine- so we used a whole tube! White Crest with just a tiny a bit of grit. Wet it slightly with Simple Green, worked fabulous. Who knew....
> Darcie




I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## None (Jul 1, 2017)

Awesome transformation! Nice work!!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jul 1, 2017)

Wow, what a great job you did!  This is very inspirational for someone like me, who hasn't performed a restoration of that depth!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 3, 2017)

You captured the very spirit of the hobby your first time out.... Bravo!! That's excellent!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 3, 2017)

Awesome example of what can be done to bring new life to these pieces of American history! Joe


----------



## ricobike (Jul 3, 2017)

Not only a killer restoration, but you also took great pictures for before and after shots.  You're off to the races now .


----------

